# Fancy pants Haas brushes...recent reviews?



## BBP (1 September 2017)

So I've been given the full sales spiel at burghley about the black horse haas brushes and I'm not sure whether to buy into it. I feel they maybe would just encourage me to spend more time grooming as I'd bought a fancy pants expensive kit. However, if they can make the already gorgeously shiny BBP even more shiny and gorgeous I'd love to see it!  I barely groom him as he doesn't seem to love it and he's always shiny anyway. I'm not convinced about the different coat colours as I'd say he has a finer glossier coat than my gray, bay and buckskin ponies but they want me to spend more and buy an extra brush just because he's black.

I saw lots of reviews last year and wondered how those of you who got the brushes a while ago are gettting on now? Do your ponies gleam still Or did you get bored, reduce the elbow grease and are back to normal?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (1 September 2017)

I didn't buy a whole set as it was too bloody expensive. I bought the schimmel only for a very dirty skewbald mare who lives out all year round. I'm so pleased with it, I love it and love how it makes her white patches shine. It's good at removing grass stains but you still need some elbow grease too


----------



## Griffin (1 September 2017)

I have the Military for my black/very dark bay and I really love it. I use the outer bristles to get any dried mud off and then brush normally (using a metal curry comb to clean). The amount of scurf that comes out is impressive! Then I finish off with the coat shine one (if I am feeling fancy). I only ever really use those two. They are expensive but I do use them all the time.


----------



## sychnant (1 September 2017)

I got the full set as I have a black, 2 chestnuts and a bay tobiano.

Love them all, except the Diva which seems a bit pointless.

The coloured is the only one out competing at the moment so has 3 of the brushes in his show kit. I need to buy a few duplicates so everyone has a full kit of their own.


----------



## Fjord (1 September 2017)

I bought the Schimmel, the Lippizaner and the curry comb. Unless you are really into grooming and want to spend ages on it then I'd just get the Schimmel and maybe the curry comb.  The Schimmel is brilliant at getting rid of stains and bringing up scurf, it really is a good brush.


----------



## Olliepop (1 September 2017)

athleteshop on line sell them cheaper


----------



## Leo Walker (1 September 2017)

Another one who only bought the Schimmel and the one with the lambskin, the Diva I think. They are as good as they say. Mine is always rolling and filthy but the Schimmel will have him presentable with a quick flick

Whatever you do dont buy them from Ecqulsiv. Athleteshop are cheap but stock is patchy. You can get them from Polished Ponies as well.

http://www.polishedponies.co.uk/haas---premium-grooming-brushes-34-c.asp


----------



## BBP (1 September 2017)

I did see that polished ponies is £10 cheaper.


----------



## Identityincrisis (1 September 2017)

I didn't buy into the whole colour thing and only bought the brushes as recommended on here. I ended up with the schimmel, pinto and welsh. I love them, they really work well and bring the coats up to standard quickly.


----------



## pansymouse (1 September 2017)

I've got the black/dark bay set and use them all the time - my horse's coat has never looked better; I think they're absolutely worth the money.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 September 2017)

Thanks LW, another on-line shop to avoid! 

(*quickly shuts other browser window before I reach for my purse*)


----------



## Micropony (1 September 2017)

I got the bay set for Christmas and really like them. I am far too lazy, and don't have the time, to brush my horse four times, once with each brush. In the winter I tended to use the coarse one (Military?) most, and the medium one (Cavaliere?) and in the summer the medium one and the finer one (unpronounceable, begins with an F). Haven't yet used the Diva at all. Having reverted to an old but good quality body brush while I took the Haas brushes home to wash them recently, I do think they are better and get him shinier quicker. The bristles are just the right length and density to deal really well with mud, dust and whatnot.


----------



## irish_only (2 September 2017)

Am I allowed to say I have a flextol groomer and it is brilliant.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 September 2017)

I'm still very pleased with mine. I have a bay and a grey set, one set each for my bay and my coloured mare. That might seem extravagant, but it keeps the white hairs off my bay mare. 

I do find that the best results come if you use each brush of the set in turn. The schimmel or military gets up the deep grease and scurf, while the Lippizaner/cavalier and then the blue unprounouceable one beginning with f lifts it all out. I still get lots of crud out and onto the curry comb with the third brush in the sequence. I finish off with the Diva, which does a nice job, but IMHO a polishing cloth would do as well, so the Diva is the one I would omit if pennies were tight.

I spend perhaps 10 mins per horse tops whizzing through the grooming sequence. The horses love it, and so do I.


----------



## Cortez (2 September 2017)

Haas are very well made, high quality brushes. I have a couple (don't know their names) and they work extremely well (with the also-essential elbow grease applied, of course). I particularly like the fact that they are mostly made from natural bristle.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 September 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I'm still very pleased with mine. I have a bay and a grey set, one set each for my bay and my coloured mare. That might seem extravagant, but it keeps the white hairs off my bay mare. 

I do find that the best results come if you use each brush of the set in turn. The schimmel or military gets up the deep grease and scurf, while the Lippizaner/cavalier and then the blue unprounouceable one beginning with f lifts it all out. I still get lots of crud out and onto the curry comb with the third brush in the sequence. I finish off with the Diva, which does a nice job, but IMHO a polishing cloth would do as well, so the Diva is the one I would omit if pennies were tight.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm missing the in between one between scurf lifting and polishing and it happens to be my birthday on Monday so I think some new brushes are in order!


----------



## HBB (2 September 2017)

I bought the brushes individually, would I be right in thinking the "Black" pack consists of: Cavaliere, Lipizzaner, Parcour, Fellglanzburste (gloss) and Diva? And is that the right order of use? Tia


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 September 2017)

Go on, Leo Walker, you know you're worth it! Happy birthday in advance.

For HBB and others, hope this helps. I used to have these pics stored on photobucket, rats, but here they are now on Imgur.







Grey set













Bay set


----------



## HBB (2 September 2017)

Tiddlypom thank you so much, that is perfect!


----------



## Pc2003 (2 September 2017)

I got the full grey set as a xmas present and ye they are pretty impressive actually. I'm not a huge groomer as my horse is grey, loves mud so generally I can't be bothered but one of them is particularly good at getting stains out


----------



## Leo Walker (2 September 2017)

Tiddlypom that is so helpful! I've been looking trying to decide which one I need and now I know


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 September 2017)

Am i the only person in the world un-impressed with Haas brushes? Yes they are nice but i cant see that they are any better in any way than a regular good quality grooming brush?


----------



## Reacher (2 September 2017)

I tend to agree  I've got 2 for a bay horse , cavaliere and something else, (military maybe?), not the schimmel which seems to get recommended a lot


----------



## BBP (2 September 2017)

Thanks very much! I'm really tempted to buy them today so I can take them home to play with but don't want to pay over the odds. Hmmm


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 September 2017)

The colour thing really is made up rubbish, but what a stroke of marketing genius. If someone has more than one horse and they are different colours, then you need to buy two, three or more sets?


----------



## blodwyn1 (2 September 2017)

I have Haas Mustang brushes that I got at sale price. They are brilliant on my Welsh cobs winter coats. They look harsh but the ponies like them. I use them first followed by the schimmel. They have rings of brass bristles between natural bristles and really get mud off.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (2 September 2017)

blodwyn1 said:



			I have Haas Mustang brushes that I got at sale price. They are brilliant on my Welsh cobs winter coats. They look harsh but the ponies like them. I use them first followed by the schimmel. They have rings of brass bristles between natural bristles and really get mud off.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh; haven't heard of this one. I've got a skewbald Welsh coverage cross who loves mud and has quite a thick coat, do you think it would be good for her?


----------



## blodwyn1 (2 September 2017)

I do recommend the mustang brush but i dont know if it is available now. Try and google it.


----------



## irish_only (2 September 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			Am i the only person in the world un-impressed with Haas brushes? Yes they are nice but i cant see that they are any better in any way than a regular good quality grooming brush?
		
Click to expand...

 No you're not. Just good marketing yet again. In my late teens I had a grey mare, and groomed her properly every day. When the lady came to clip her for me she asked if I had bathed her she was so clean. I used a dandy brush then body brush, both cleaned on a curry comb whilst grooming. Tail untangled with fingers, mane combed over then nose, eyes, bottom etc and then feet. Final rub over with an old silk shirt.


----------



## Mrs B (2 September 2017)

I have just one for my skewbald - the Schimmel - an it does a great job of lifting out grots from the bottom layer of his coat. He loves to roll and grinds everything in to the skin.

Most of my brushes are old favourites (my body brush is over 35 years old!) and do a good job, but this is a useful addition.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 September 2017)

irish_only said:



			No you're not. Just good marketing yet again. In my late teens I had a grey mare, and groomed her properly every day. When the lady came to clip her for me she asked if I had bathed her she was so clean. I used a dandy brush then body brush, both cleaned on a curry comb whilst grooming. Tail untangled with fingers, mane combed over then nose, eyes, bottom etc and then feet. Final rub over with an old silk shirt.
		
Click to expand...

It really isnt just good marketing. Well the colour thing is but the brushes, in particular the shimmel do exactly what they say. I dont groom properly every day, pretty much never in fact. I flick him over with 2 of them and hes very clean for a grotty cob whose mainly white. Someone commented on it today at the yard in fact. He was filthy as I'd turned him out wet and he rolled. Quick flick over and he was clean and all the stains lifted. A normal dandy brush wouldnt have done that.

And I've got other decent brushes. I bought a lovely goat hair body brush at the beginning of the year and I've hardly used it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 September 2017)

Yep, I'm the least likely bod to be suckered in by fancy advertising hype, but the Haas brushes are genuinely good.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (2 September 2017)

Well, I'm safe - mine are roan, Moroccan pattern tovero, and few spot leopard complex. None of the Haas brushes are meant for them!


----------



## cobgoblin (2 September 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Well, I'm safe - mine are roan, Moroccan pattern tovero, and few spot leopard complex. None of the Haas brushes are meant for them!
		
Click to expand...


Nothing for piebalds either!


----------



## rabatsa (3 September 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			Nothing for piebalds either!
		
Click to expand...

You need two sets of brushes, the ones for black and the ones for grey


----------



## BBP (3 September 2017)

I'm afraid I caved and bought from Burghley (sworn to secrecy as to how muchI actually paid!) as I'm not great having stuff delivered as I'm rarely home to receive it! I didn't get fully drawn in to the colour thing as their description of blacks did t really match him whilst the description of chestnuts did, so I went for that set instead. He is already as shiny as a seal when I take his rug off so it will be interesting to see if the brushes can impress me (and if he likes them as grooming isn't his favourite activity and usually after a groom he looks dirtier than when I started!) But he and his grey friend are off to the Burghley ride today so he will get his first go over with them this morning. If you see a blindingly shiny black pony (in lime green glory!) and have to put your sunglasses on just to look directly at him, you will know the brushes have done their job!


----------



## BBP (3 September 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Well, I'm safe - mine are roan, Moroccan pattern tovero, and few spot leopard complex. None of the Haas brushes are meant for them!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need a whole bunch of paintbrushes so you can do each dot seperately!


----------



## cobgoblin (3 September 2017)

rabatsa said:



			You need two sets of brushes, the ones for black and the ones for grey 

Click to expand...


Thank goodness he's not a tricolour then!


----------



## Nancykitt (3 September 2017)

Bought a set for my bay last year - I can't really comment on the colour thing but I can honestly say they've made a huge difference to my lad who has really sensitive skin and has suffered in the past from rain scald and other conditions. He no longer objects to being groomed, I wash them regularly and this year everyone is commenting on how great his coat looks. One of my best buys!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (3 September 2017)

KatPT said:



			Sounds like you need a whole bunch of paintbrushes so you can do each dot seperately!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't help that the roan has both spots and stripes in one stage of his coat!


----------



## Nasicus (3 September 2017)

I got the Schimmel from horze, along with the soft curry comb and the plastic curry comb. Piebald Mare has quite a heavy, rough, greasy coat and the Chestnut Skewbald Filly has a smooth, soft, shiny coat.

Plastic curry was comfy to use, but the handle soon pulled away from the body of the comb, due to the flexing on the plastic, so I binned it.

Soft Curry is fantastic, works on treat on both my mares, but especially the mare. I can really get in there and apply some pressure and scrub away, without the comb clogging up too quickly, and without worrying that I'm scratching the skin.

Schimmel, again, fantastic! I go over my girls with it after using the soft curry and a dandy brush to remove the majority of the muck. Really pulls the dust and scurf out. I go over it with a metal curry every few strokes to keep it clean. Shines up the Mares black patches a treat.


----------



## BBP (4 September 2017)

Hmm, well it's something of an anticlimax as a) the pony came out of his field looking super shiny already and b) it wasn't a very sunny day so my before and after photos look pretty much identical! Although I did do a 50:50 butt shot with left side as the ungroomed and right side brushed and that does look better (usually after grooming he looks worse than before as I raise all the dust but don't always get rid of it). They were nice to use but the pony thought I was torturing him, doing a 15 min repeated brush job vs my usual 2 minute flick off, he was not a fan!


----------



## 9tails (4 September 2017)

The Schimmel is the best brush of the lot.  I get rid of mud and grass stains on white legs in moments.  I like the Military for getting the coat really clean and the Diva is just for smooshing my face in.


----------



## Antw23uk (4 September 2017)

Am I the only one who has a dudd? You lot must have guns of steel with the amount of effort you need to put in to make them clean and shine. Biggest load of tosh going! Nice brush but its just a brush not a miracle worker!


----------



## Cecile (4 September 2017)

irish_only said:



			Am I allowed to say I have a flextol groomer and it is brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I wish you hadn't as I have just spent time reading about it and now I want one


----------



## MagicMelon (4 September 2017)

The Schimmel is quite good, but I think thats just because its a nice easy to hold shape like a body brush but has more dandy brush style bristles for mud. I dont know if it makes them shine more though, just good at getting mud off.  Ive got the one with wool in the middle and just a row or two of bristles round the edge which is meant for finishing off shine however I find it utterly pointless as it does nothing. It may well be because I have turned out horses, perhaps if you had a fully clipped horse it'd create shine but mine have too much hair for it to do much even in summer and after a bath.

I definately dont believe the colour thing, why would the colour of the coat dictate the brushes?  IMO its more to do with the type of coat the horse has. I have two greys (white) but with totally different types of coat even though they're similar breeds. One has a really soft coat which seems to keep itself clean, the other is the opposite!


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 September 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			Am I the only one who has a dudd? You lot must have guns of steel with the amount of effort you need to put in to make them clean and shine. Biggest load of tosh going! Nice brush but its just a brush not a miracle worker!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! No exactaly what I thought!


----------



## 9tails (4 September 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			Ive got the one with wool in the middle and just a row or two of bristles round the edge which is meant for finishing off shine however I find it utterly pointless as it does nothing. It may well be because I have turned out horses, perhaps if you had a fully clipped horse it'd create shine but mine have too much hair for it to do much even in summer and after a bath.
		
Click to expand...

That's the one for smooshing your face in, it has no use of an equine nature.  TBH it is rather good at picking up the final dust on a clipped horse.


----------



## BBP (4 September 2017)

The fluffy one is the best one for already shiny fine coated horses I think...like polishing a table!


----------



## HBB (8 September 2017)

HBB said:



			I bought the brushes individually, would I be right in thinking the "Black" pack consists of: Cavaliere, Lipizzaner, Parcour, Fellglanzburste (gloss) and Diva? And is that the right order of use? Tia
		
Click to expand...

Just thought I'd update. I bought a Schimmel to add to my everyday brushes and I am really impressed with it. I have native ponies with dense coats and this brush is robust enough to bring up lots of loose hair and dust. Big thumbs up from me :thumbup:


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 September 2017)

Rosiejazzandpia said:



			Ooh; haven't heard of this one. I've got a skewbald Welsh coverage cross who loves mud and has quite a thick coat, do you think it would be good for her?
		
Click to expand...

The have the Mustang on the atheleteshop at the moment


----------



## AFB (8 September 2017)

Tempted as need some more brushes (my nylon body/dandy brushes are looking a bit worse for wear), for a bay native would I go Schimmel or Military?

Not too fussed about a full groom, just something to get the grease/dust out of his coat and the mud off


----------



## Julia0803 (8 September 2017)

I've just bought the shimmel on the back of this thread. V pleased. I picked it up from  g w Titmus and it was only £9.50.

Hoping it's the business. We've just moved yards from part livery with stable to grass livery and no hot water... we have a mid monster mainly white piebald... &#55357;&#56867;


----------



## acw295 (8 September 2017)

Am I the only one feeling ashamed that they never properly groom theirs?

Molly gets a going over with one of these https://harryhall.com/brands/cottage-craft/black-reversible-steel-curry-comb (yes I know it is a curry comb but she loves it), she is naturally really shiny though and as a very dark brown she doesn't show the mud. I think it is about 7 years since my body brush or any other brushes saw the light of day. And yes we competed too....

Will go and flog myself for appalling neglect and lack of effort. But unless the brushes actually groom the horse for you there is no chance of me buying them!


----------

